
Show HN: GitHub Hovercard - Justineo
https://github.com/Justineo/github-hovercard
======
jermo
This looks awesome. Something I always liked in Twitter and missed in GitHub.

Next item on my wish list - StackOverflow style notification dropdown.

------
sytse
Looks cool, would love to have someone contribute this to GitLab.

------
fiatjaf
I've seen this link posted here at least 3 times. It is awesome, and at the
same time nobody has noticed it before.

